# National Geographic HD - What Gives?



## boltjames (Dec 21, 2002)

It was there, now it's gone. Any reason? My HR10 was looking forward to it 

BJ


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

The National Geographic channel that "was" there, was just a Sneak Peak.

The Sneak Peak programs where moved to the special event HD channels (upper 90's).
If any are still available (haven't checked), you will find them listed by title: NGC

NGHDC will not be full time until the new SATs are launched later this year.
The network will also be MPEG4 when it goes 24/7


----------



## Cudahy (Mar 21, 2001)

Is it official that it won't be available to HDtivo's?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Cudahy said:


> Is it official that it won't be available to HDtivo's?


Official.... No... it has not been official stated that the new HD channels will be MPEG-4 and/or broadcasted from one of the two new sats.

Based on the information I have been told... It will be MPEG-4 and broadcasted on one of the KA SATs, both of which would make it not available to the HR10-250.


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

I can see them, but cannot select record.
If they don't offer it to me, I'm going to freak.


----------



## EMoMoney (Oct 30, 2001)

FWIW I tried recording one of the sneak peaks, and it recorded nothing.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

I recorded two of the programs when it was on cahnnel 77 with an HR20. Also I set it to record last night on channel 98 but I haven't checked it yet.


----------



## harley3k (Jul 19, 2006)

I feel so sorry for you guys all jones'ing for just a sneak peak at another HD channel...trying to record it with your HD-TIVOs. Such a pitiful image of an avid Tivo fan, an early-adopter, who paid a premimum for that revolutionary HR10-250 in hopes that endless HD content would soon follow.... The fan is standing in front of his HDTV, gazing at the guide, clicking record, but nothing happens..he wimpers. He peruses the limited HD content that is offered, which doesn't take long, so he turns his gaze outward to a nearby window, across the suburban wasteland of his neighborhood, wondering what other HD content some other lucky people might be watching at that very moment.

A sad image indeed.

Keep the faith though...your 150 channels are coming. Emitt Brown wouldn't lie to you. As soon as the channels come into existance and 2 satellites can be launched into outer-space and activated. It won't be long. Satellites and new tv stations are created every day, right? They did say you would have them this year...So only 9 months to go, tops. You could go have a baby to pass the time while you are waiting.... I'm sure they won't be late. D* always delivers what they say they will within the time frame they promise.

-h


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Harley - At least for your first paragraph...
I spent the $1,000 on my HR10-250.... And honestly... one of the better purchases I have made..

IMHO... I got my $1k worth out of the HR10-250... and then a lot more.
For nearly 3 years... I have been enjoying countess hours of HD programming... TimeShifted.

While I no longer have my HR10-250... It WAS one of the first HD-DVR's (arguable the first... even though there where a couple of ATSC only ones)... 

As for your 2nd paragraph.... call me in 6 months... .as point of clarification, Emitt Brown stated "capacity" for 150.


----------



## jon777 (May 30, 2002)

Dissapointed that the "Sneak Preview" for NG HD doesn't have Galapagos -- looks great in SD, would have loved to have seen it in HD.


----------



## pmturcotte (May 7, 2001)

ebonovic said:


> Harley - At least for your first paragraph...
> I spent the $1,000 on my HR10-250.... And honestly... one of the better purchases I have made..
> 
> IMHO... I got my $1k worth out of the HR10-250... and then a lot more.
> For nearly 3 years... I have been enjoying countess hours of HD programming... TimeShifted.


Agree 1000%. When I first got my HR10-250 I thought it was the greatest thing ever and still do. When I compare the two glaring "issues" in my mind with the HR20 (no DLB and a completely arbitrary 50 series link limit) I can honestly say I have no interest in switching. Maybe in a year when the box is more stable, but I get my networks OTA HD with perfect reception and am in no rush to get WealthTVHD or HBO56HD or ESPN17HD. Other than offering me NESN HD there is nothing more I am really dying for from a programming standpoint.

And yes, the commercials now clearly say they will have "capacity" for 150 new channels but no announcements on anything close to that. If they launch 1 new channel but have the capacity for 150 they will have lived up to what they advertised.


----------



## xmenxmenxmen (Jul 2, 2004)

ebonovic said:


> Harley - At least for your first paragraph...
> I spent the $1,000 on my HR10-250.... And honestly... one of the better purchases I have made..
> 
> IMHO... I got my $1k worth out of the HR10-250... and then a lot more.
> For nearly 3 years... I have been enjoying countess hours of HD programming... TimeShifted.


At least some of u guys only paid 1000. In order for me to get mine and not paid that much (not as rich as some of U), I a nice guys (can you say ebay) paid a portion of it. Mine end up being 650 or so, so one can pretty much guess what the nice guy paid for his.


----------



## bsandy (Jan 26, 2007)

I got a verbal promise from DTV, that they wouldn't broadcast anything the my HR10-250 wouldn't recieve, other than local channels.

. . . Bud


----------



## thumperxr69 (Mar 22, 2004)

bsandy said:


> I got a verbal promise from DTV, that they wouldn't broadcast anything the my HR10-250 wouldn't recieve, other than local channels.
> 
> . . . Bud


Wishful thinking...  I am sitting here with an HR-10 also. I am still in no hurry. Still so many OTA things to watch....

T


----------



## jhhyde (Dec 31, 2001)

I have been able to successfully record four of these sneak peeks so far. Sneak peeks 5 and 6 last week. Peeks 7 and 8 are currently scheduled for multiple times over the next week and they are the first two episodes of Galapagos. Check all your channels, they have moved these peeks to channels 95 and 98 (I think these are the ones, I'm at work right now). I'm just hoping they sneek peek the third episode.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

bsandy said:


> I got a verbal promise from DTV, that they wouldn't broadcast anything the my HR10-250 wouldn't recieve, other than local channels.
> 
> . . . Bud


Then you have a verbal promise, that is going to be broken.

Your HR10-250 can not receive any of the broadcasts from the 99 and 103 SAT.
So even if they where in MPEG-2... Your HR10-250 won't even be able to tune then in...

So Unless something changes in the next three months, and they plan to not broadcast in the KA spectrum, and they move those two new sats to the 101/110/119 slots.... And you actually probably better odds of winning the lottery then that happening....

Your HR10-250 will not be able to access any of the content on those two birds.
Which is going to be the new HD content.

There maybe be 1 tops 2 channels that come on the others, but those would be a limited time thing anyway... As DirecTV has stated they are going to convert all their HD content to MPEG-4.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

jhhyde said:


> I have been able to successfully record four of these sneak peeks so far. Sneak peeks 5 and 6 last week. Peeks 7 and 8 are currently scheduled for multiple times over the next week and they are the first two episodes of Galapagos. Check all your channels, they have moved these peeks to channels 95 and 98 (I think these are the ones, I'm at work right now). I'm just hoping they sneek peek the third episode.


I got the 7 & 8 TiVoed from last night/this morning. Skimmed over to make sure I didn't have a blank recording and from what I saw looked great! That and Planet Earth are keeping me entertained for now, inbetween basketball games.


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

man, how did I miss that.


----------



## louiss3000 (Aug 5, 2003)

harley3k said:


> I feel so sorry for you guys all jones'ing for just a sneak peak at another HD channel...trying to record it with your HD-TIVOs. Such a pitiful image of an avid Tivo fan, an early-adopter, who paid a premimum for that revolutionary HR10-250 in hopes that endless HD content would soon follow.... The fan is standing in front of his HDTV, gazing at the guide, clicking record, but nothing happens..he wimpers. He peruses the limited HD content that is offered, which doesn't take long, so he turns his gaze outward to a nearby window, across the suburban wasteland of his neighborhood, wondering what other HD content some other lucky people might be watching at that very moment.
> 
> A sad image indeed.
> 
> ...


OK, enough is enough. If you hate D* so much, why are you still hanging around? To gloat that you got Acme Cable, and now you're better than the rest of us? Did I miss something? Go away...... And take the rest of your D8 haters with you. In my experience, D* has lived up to what it promised me. I could complain about HD Lite, but I don't like splitting hairs. I could complain about flawed software, but I never saw it. An occasional problem sure, but I have other things to cry about. I have 5 TiVo! (yes that's how it's spelled) units running, 1 HR10-250, and 4 HDVR2s, all working just fine. COmcast cannot touch what I have, for what I pay D*. That said, I reiterate, go away..........


----------



## jon777 (May 30, 2002)

jhhyde said:


> I have been able to successfully record four of these sneak peeks so far. Sneak peeks 5 and 6 last week. Peeks 7 and 8 are currently scheduled for multiple times over the next week and they are the first two episodes of Galapagos. Check all your channels, they have moved these peeks to channels 95 and 98 (I think these are the ones, I'm at work right now). I'm just hoping they sneek peek the third episode.


Thanks for the update! Recordings set (it's on both 95 and 98 -- I actually set both to record just in case)...


----------



## harley3k (Jul 19, 2006)

louiss3000 said:


> OK, enough is enough. If you hate D* so much, why are you still hanging around? To gloat that you got Acme Cable, and now you're better than the rest of us? Did I miss something? Go away...... And take the rest of your D8 haters with you. In my experience, D* has lived up to what it promised me. I could complain about HD Lite, but I don't like splitting hairs. I could complain about flawed software, but I never saw it. An occasional problem sure, but I have other things to cry about. I have 5 TiVo! (yes that's how it's spelled) units running, 1 HR10-250, and 4 HDVR2s, all working just fine. COmcast cannot touch what I have, for what I pay D*. That said, I reiterate, go away..........


I switched to FiosTV, but I was a DirecTV customer for almost 10 years.
I don't feel that I should have to "go away" simply because I am no longer a DirecTV fanboy. If this forum was only filled with posts about how much everyone loves DirecTV as you seem to desire it wouldn't be very useful. But maybe that's exactly what you want.

If you really want me to go away, click on my profile and add me to your Ignore List.

-h


----------



## harley3k (Jul 19, 2006)

ebonovic said:


> Harley - At least for your first paragraph...
> I spent the $1,000 on my HR10-250.... And honestly... one of the better purchases I have made..
> 
> IMHO... I got my $1k worth out of the HR10-250... and then a lot more.
> ...


Earl, I agree with you about the HR10-250. I enjoyed mine as well. It is a great platform. Too bad they abandoned it.

As for the "150 capacity" - sure Emitt is only saying "capacity" now, but here's a link to a press release right from the DirecTV site that *clearly claims they will offer 100 National HD Channels in 2007*.

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=948332&highlight=

We'll see in 6 months. Or even in 8 months when 2007 ends.
That gives them 278 days to add 100 new National HD Channels.
That's only 1 new channel every 3 days.

-h


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

nothing is recording on my end, on 98, alwayas says, sat signal not available.


----------



## jon777 (May 30, 2002)

tivoboy said:


> nothing is recording on my end, on 98, alwayas says, sat signal not available.


Got both eps to record Weds early AM -- had set on both 95 and 98 (was in both guides for each of the eps). 3 out of the possible 4 recorded (weird).

Also, they're each 47 minutes long -- hoping thats just the commercials edited out and no loss of content?


----------



## tivoboy (Jan 14, 2002)

nothing again last night, trying to record on 98, not 95. 95 doesn't even show up on my unit, h10-250.


----------



## Leila (Apr 28, 2006)

jon777 said:


> Also, they're each 47 minutes long -- hoping thats just the commercials edited out and no loss of content?


I've been wondering about that as well.... does the real Nat'l Geo HD channel
have commercials?(just like those annoying commercials on Discovery HD)


----------



## jhhyde (Dec 31, 2001)

You might have to have the HD package in order to see these channels. And yes, there has been flakiness on the actual broadcasting. I had a couple of sneek peaks record nothing at all, one of them cut off after about 32 minutes. It's unpredictable so I schedule everything I want to see multiple times until I get a good recording. I think the 47 minutes will get you everything, they are showing shows without commericals that normally have appeared on the NG channel with commericals.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

I made a recording, but just got a blank screen. So Friday night at 9:30 I decided to watch live. After about 10 minutes the screen went blank. 10 minutes really is a sneak peek.


----------



## harley3k (Jul 19, 2006)

ebonovic said:


> Harley - At least for your first paragraph...
> I spent the $1,000 on my HR10-250.... And honestly... one of the better purchases I have made..
> 
> IMHO... I got my $1k worth out of the HR10-250... and then a lot more.
> ...


Hey Earl,
Today 9/22 marks exactly 6 months since you said "Call me in 6 months".
When are the new HD channels coming already?   

-h


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

harley3k said:


> Hey Earl,
> Today 9/22 marks exactly 6 months since you said "Call me in 6 months".
> When are the new HD channels coming already?
> 
> -h


New HD Capacity in test for users of the HR20-100/700.
HD Sat locals

Seems they are starting to arrive.


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

sjberra said:


> New HD Capacity in test for users of the HR20-100/700.
> HD Sat locals
> 
> Seems they are starting to arrive.


how you see that?


----------



## bonscott87 (Oct 3, 2000)

DBSTalk my friend. This kinda stuff isn't going to be talked about here.


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

bonscott87 said:


> DBSTalk my friend. This kinda stuff isn't going to be talked about here.


Forgot that, thanks for adding


----------



## milominderbinder (Dec 18, 2006)

harley3k said:


> Hey Earl,
> Today 9/22 marks exactly 6 months since you said "Call me in 6 months".
> When are the new HD channels coming already?
> 
> -h


Last night DIRECTV did a test broadcast of National Geographic HD on 9300 for about 3 hours.

- Craig


----------



## harley3k (Jul 19, 2006)

milominderbinder said:


> Last night DIRECTV did a test broadcast of National Geographic HD on 9300 for about 3 hours.
> 
> - Craig


Yah, that's sorta my point.
Earl said call him in 6 months.
6 months later, they're still only testing.

-h


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

harley3k said:


> Yah, that's sorta my point.
> Earl said call him in 6 months.
> 6 months later, they're still only testing.
> 
> -h


So I am off by a few days...

I would love to be off by only a few days, on a regular basis... 6 months out.


----------



## harley3k (Jul 19, 2006)

ebonovic said:


> So I am off by a few days...
> 
> I would love to be off by only a few days, on a regular basis... 6 months out.


Yes, one of your better predictions I must say, given all of the uncertainties, and a required satellite launch.

So it's this Wednesday 9/26 now right?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

harley3k said:


> Yes, one of your better predictions I must say, given all of the uncertainties, and a required satellite launch.
> 
> So it's this Wednesday 9/26 now right?


I have not heard a definitive date (as I dont think there is a "hard date")..

ASAP is basically all I have heard at this point... they want to get them turned on "yesterday"...
but are not going to turn them on, until they are comfortable with the entire process.

BTW: Reports are that the two test channels are back on the air.


----------

